# Cloth vs disposable



## drManhattan (May 15, 2017)

We are diametrically opposed on this question. What works better? and why?


----------



## RichardSWaite (Aug 1, 2017)

Disposable!


----------



## mary32882 (Nov 22, 2016)

Disposable is costly,have higher chance of diaper rash but save time and give mothe more relax. And cloth dipers save money and less chace of diper rashes .


----------



## ajpense (Dec 8, 2011)

Cloth will save you a ton of money especially if you’re going to have more than one child. But disposables do you give you more free time to rest and spend with your infant.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

CLOTH!

If done correctly, they are more sanitary. Yes. I had a large family. I came from a large family. Cloth diapers are a lifesaver for your health and wallet. I did not mind rinsing and washing them. I hung them out on the clothes line when the weather permitted. I folded them at night as the children were winding down to go to bed. With my last baby, I worked full time, and still used cloth diapers. And after the children all grew out of diapers, the diapers made great rags for washing the floor and car. 

I have worried about the live virus vaccines, esp the Sabin live virus polio vaccine that may survive the trip through the gut and rest quietly in a disposible diaper, somewhere. It is no longer used in this country. Just a thought.


----------



## Tweety_Bird (Feb 6, 2015)

applejuice said:


> CLOTH!
> 
> If done correctly, they are more sanitary. Yes. I had a large family. I came from a large family. Cloth diapers are a lifesaver for your health and wallet. I did not mind rinsing and washing them. I hung them out on the clothes line when the weather permitted. I folded them at night as the children were winding down to go to bed. With my last baby, I worked full time, and still used cloth diapers. And after the children all grew out of diapers, the diapers made great rags for washing the floor and car.
> 
> I have worried about the live virus vaccines, esp the Sabin live virus polio vaccine that may survive the trip through the gut and rest quietly in a disposible diaper, somewhere. It is no longer used in this country. Just a thought.


In South Africa we used 'Steri Nappi' that is mixed in a bucket of water, for soaking the nappies (diapers) overnight https://www.babycity.co.za/product/steri-nappi-powder-1kg/

The nappies would then be washed in the washing machine the next day. Front loaders are particularly great because many have an on-board heater so that the nappies can be washed at almost boiling temperature making them totally clean and sanitary.


----------



## Sreesakthi (May 10, 2018)

I used cloth with my first daughter and loved it, but disposables with the second one. It's just so much more work with two Littles instead of just one..


----------



## Bedwettermom (Jun 14, 2018)

I found out that using cloth diapers for my 13 yo daughter was the best thing we experienced so far. I can choose on how thick I make her padding depending on the circumstances. At school I still let her go in disposable diapers but I’m thinking to change fully to cloth and plastic pants. I first thought she might get upset because it’s much more babyish but she is mostly ok with it. 
Sometimes I ask her to choose and she asks for the cloth. 
I must admit they are a bit more difficult to put on her but it’s worth the effort.


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

RichardSWaite said:


> Disposable!


I'll go with disposable than the cloth for convenience. No hassles except that you have to spend.


----------



## LindyLove (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm also thinking of getting cloth diapers. Can anyone make recommendations on brands or types? Thanks!


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

I prefer cloth. This will help lessen my expenses.


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

I use cloth when we're at home, and then disposable when we're out. So much easier that way.


----------



## mmellie (Jul 25, 2018)

I feel like cloth is a lot easier and cheaper but the smell just gets me...the kids always kinda smell like poop:frown:


----------



## Tweety_Bird (Feb 6, 2015)

There must be something wrong with the method you use for laundering the cloth diapers / nappies.

Because of the fad of using disposable diapers decades ago, many of those choosing to use cloth diapers today did not wear cloth diapers themselves. Their mothers used disposable diapers., i.e. use of cloth diapers skipped a generation. They might need to speak to their grandmothers to learn about cloth diapers, especially the laundering of cloth diapers.



Tweety_Bird said:


> In South Africa we used 'Steri Nappi' that is mixed in a bucket of water, for soaking the nappies (diapers) overnight https://www.babycity.co.za/product/steri-nappi-powder-1kg/
> 
> The nappies would then be washed in the washing machine the next day. Front loaders are particularly great because many have an on-board heater so that the nappies can be washed at almost boiling temperature making them totally clean and sanitary.


One shouldn't just chuck a poopy diaper into the washing machine and hope for the best.


----------



## naomi_w (Sep 27, 2017)

As a working from home mom, I'm personally using Pampers though it's quite expensive compare to cloth diaper I still prefer to use disposable because of the convenience and easy to use advantage and they offer a hypoallergenic product which is safe for babies.


----------



## ANair (Jan 9, 2019)

applejuice said:


> CLOTH!
> 
> If done correctly, they are more sanitary. Yes. I had a large family. I came from a large family. Cloth diapers are a lifesaver for your health and wallet. I did not mind rinsing and washing them. I hung them out on the clothes line when the weather permitted. I folded them at night as the children were winding down to go to bed. With my last baby, I worked full time, and still used cloth diapers. And after the children all grew out of diapers, the diapers made great rags for washing the floor and car.
> 
> I have worried about the live virus vaccines, esp the Sabin live virus polio vaccine that may survive the trip through the gut and rest quietly in a disposible diaper, somewhere. It is no longer used in this country. Just a thought.


I totally agree! Disposable give you such bad rashes! I cannot imagine a baby having rashes at that age. I have used maxi pads for 5 days during menstrual periods and they end up giving you such bad rash! And comparing this to a baby!!! My mom would totally support your answer


----------



## JenniferHicks (Jan 28, 2019)

Here is an in-depth compilation of everything a new born would need. 
Good:
Sleeping- Crib or co-sleeper, crib sheets, thin cotton receiving blankets, waterproof mattress protectors, 
Feeding - several bottles with newborn nipples, bottle cleaning brush, several cotton bibs, burp cloths or burp diapers, baby formula to start with, bottle sterilizer, 
For New Mother - nipple cream, nursing pillow, nursing bras, breast pump, breast milk storage bags, 
Baby Bathing - baby tub, washcloth, baby towel, baby soap, tearless shampoo, brush, comb, nail clippers.
Other Necessities - diapers, clothing, infant car seat 

Unnecessary: pillows, sleep positioners, mattress padding, secondhand car seat, walker, jumper, 
Bad: wipe warmers, portable sanitizing wipes, fancy bedding, expensive clothing and shoes, fancy changing tables


----------



## Baby533! (Feb 7, 2019)

When Brianna was a toddler (this is when I obtained her full time), I used cloth diapers during the day and disposables at night. I used a combination of pocket diapers and prefold diapers with a cover, because a friend gave me some of them and I could also get them cheaper online. We used Fuzzi Bunz diapers, Happy Heinys diapers, Kissaluvs diapers, Bummis covers, and Bumkins covers. For disposables at night, I just used Pampers. 

I did have some people when I would change Bri in public ask why I dealt with the hassle of cloth diapers, and I just told them it was way cheaper to use them rather than buying case after case of disposables.


----------



## brightman (Mar 15, 2019)

*Cloth Diapers the Best*

I love the conversation however, I am pretty confident that some moms and caregivers will hate on cloth diapers for laundering reasons. However, to me they are the best for a few reasons.

1.	They are the best if you want to prevent your angel from diaper rash
2.	They are the best diapers for preventing blowouts
3.	Plus, you will use the same cloth diaper after laundering unlike the disposable diapers.:smile:


----------



## chiaus (Jan 20, 2015)

Cloth diapers can be messy — although some come with disposable liners that make them easier to clean — and they’re more cumbersome to change, unless you use the all-in-ones (which are more expensive). You’ll be doing more laundry, too — probably two to three extra loads per week — and that means higher water and electricity bills. And unless you’re using disposables when you’re out, you’ll probably have to carry a few poopy (and smelly!) diapers back home with you. Plus, for some babies they can actually lead to more diaper rash (or more severe cases) because they don't absorb moisture the way disposables do. And you can't use most diaper rash creams and ointments with cloth diapers, either.
There’s no shortage of diaper options on the market. But the most important consideration is whether the diaper works for your baby. 
Chiaus professional of baby care ! Chiaus diapers softness and comfort that. Amounts of transient absorption.


----------



## Klynn22 (Nov 14, 2017)

I have used both cloth and disposable diapers and both have their pros and cons. But when all is said and done, cloth diapers are way cheaper so they will save your pockets in this hard economic times. Most importantly, if you have a heavy wetter, you can increase the absorbency of cloth diapers by using inserts like those made from bamboo and hemp. If you are planning to have more children, then cloth diapering should be a good option.


----------



## wellnessbriefs (Jun 6, 2019)

Disposable diaper is good. Use cost effective, skin friendly nasa inspired Wellness adult diapers. Stay dry for 8 hours. Disposable & overnight diapers for men & women.


----------



## SkyMJ (Jun 11, 2018)

Haven't used cloth ones but definitely will give them a try with a third child. :nerd:


----------



## IndyDad (6 mo ago)

My wife and I started with cloth only and after a couple months we've shifted to using disposables when we're going out and before bedtime. As someone above mentioned, definitely wash them off before throwing them in the washer. We added a bidet hose to the toilet and have a plastic box that you set on top of the toilet where you can wash them off easily. It's called a spraymate.


----------

